# A rose is a rose



## Richard686 (May 16, 2009)

Looking at my box of cci"small pistol primers" and "small rifle primers" I wondered what the difference was. They both are the same size. I loaded a few "small pistol primers" in my .223. Hey what the heck..what can go wrong? They fired the exact same as small rifle primers. Noi difference at all that I could see. Not one bit of difference in the shot grouping at 100 yards.

Now, I know some of you might say "OH MY GOD YOU CAN"T DO THAT, BUT WHY NOT, THEY WORKED?
MY QUESTION IS... ARE THEY THE SAME BUT WITH DIFFERENT NAMES?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have always been told they small pistol primer cups are softer then the small rifle cups. I have not been told otherwise from the company or an person who has the ability to test them under lab conditions.

I was also told they do not have the same amount of priming compound in them. Kind of like a large rifle and a magnum primer.

I guess I call to the company would get the information right from the source. That would only work for that company. A second company may have different specs. I do know that Winchester small rifle cups are plenty hard.

Anytime someone is elected president in the United States, they must ask permission from Chuck Norris to live in the White House. The reason for this is because Chuck Norris had won every Federal, State, and Local election since 1777. He just allows others to run the country in his place.


----------



## Richard686 (May 16, 2009)

Went to a gun shop centered on reloading and they said the primers would fit and fire but....small rifle primers have a higher/faster burn rate than small pistol primers.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I have seen this question on a benchrest shooting site that is pretty much where the most accurate and reloading savvy shooters in the world hang out and from what I seen and read, it was a rather ill advised idea and I wouldnt do it.

I may have this wrong but just as surely as overloading)ie...to much powder/compressed loads and magnum primers) is dangerous, so can be underloading. The pistol primers using less priming compound, essentially turn the round into a bomb in the chamber or something to that effect. That may not be exactly the case but I am not about to find out the hard way. My local gunsmith also told me that they are NOT interchangeable but didnt really offer up why but that was good enough for me.

Again, this is NOT stated by me as fact but simply a rough version of what I read. What I would do is call the Sierra bullets tech line. They are super knowledgeable and could tell you for sure but I know I would just prefer to wait it out and be sure that try to pick steel out of my brain because I made a tragic error. It might work 100 times but when it dont on the 101st shot, you will wish you just used the right primer. Assuming you live thru it.

Just my .02

jaybic


----------

